# Goswami Sample Exam Practice Problems



## rholland (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can get a copy of Goswami's sample exams for the morning session and the afternoon transportation session?


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 17, 2011)

rholland said:


> Does anyone know how I can get a copy of Goswami's sample exams for the morning session and the afternoon transportation session?



I thought from your thread title you needed help with one of the sample exam questions.  From what I heard, he no longer sells them (before, you would pay via paypal and he'd e-mail you the pdf files) because he is working on an official publication of his sample exams. Perhaps you can contact him to see if he might sell you a pdf copy and, if not, when he expects his sample problems book to be on sale.


----------



## kstatenupe (Aug 26, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> rholland said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how I can get a copy of Goswami's sample exams for the morning session and the afternoon transportation session?
> ...



All his stuff is copyrighted, so I think the only way you can get it is to pay for his course.

The book alone is golden imo...


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 27, 2011)

kstatenupe said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > rholland said:
> ...


No, like I said in my previous post, he used to sell the sample exams in PDF (sent to you by e-mail, paid for via PayPal). I bought his sample exams without taking the course. But, from what I hear is he is now working on publishing his sample exams so he no longer sells them. His book is good but I don't think it's quite a replacement for CERM.


----------

